# Stabilized and dyed curly maple



## haddenhailers (Sep 11, 2015)

Picked up some wood from @Allen Tomaszek recently and had wood dynamics do their magic on it. This piece is double dyed red and blue. It's a duck call sleeved with African Blackwood for the tone board. More colors and examples coming soon! Thanks again for the wood Allen!

Thanks for looking,
Andrew

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 11, 2015)

Stunning! Great finish. Chuck


----------



## haddenhailers (Sep 11, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Stunning! Great finish. Chuck


Thanks Chuck!


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 11, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Stunning! Great finish. Chuck



Chuck, by Andrew posting CA finish on YT is how a lot of us learned how to do it . 

Another looker Andrew !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 11, 2015)

Wooo.....snazzy looking.
Nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Sep 11, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Chuck, by Andrew posting CA finish on YT is how a lot of us learned how to do it .
> 
> Another looker Andrew !


Thanks for the nod Tom! Glad I could help so many people!

Andrew

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Sep 11, 2015)

Nice looking call. Glad they turned out so well. I always like seeing the finished work. Well done sir.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 11, 2015)

Always good to see your work Andrew. That is nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

